# Size is important when it comes to herbicides and new plants.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Although this article is based on new corn emergings, the exact same principle applies to new grass emergings and herbicides. Your newly planted grass needs a certain amount of branching in order to withstand many herbicides. You fellas that are somewhat new to herbicides need to learn to READ THE LABELS. You can go online and read any label from any herbicide.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...nce_herbicides/

Below is a link to look up and read herbicide labels listed by each manufacturer.

http://www.cdms.net/.../LMDefault.aspx


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Mike. That's a great link for lots of info.


----------

